# New tourist visa



## junah (Mar 19, 2012)

Guys, 
Hope someone can help me out here. I am currenly here in Mexico/Playa on a 180 days Tourist Visa. Soon my time will be over, but I would like to stay longer. Can I go to Belize or the US for a day or two and come back? Would I be allowed in again and get a new tourist Visa or will I have to wait for a longer period till I can come back in? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Best
Steve


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes. You really don't have to stay long. You can return the same day and get a new 180 day tourist permit.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

junah said:


> Guys,
> Hope someone can help me out here. I am currenly here in Mexico/Playa on a 180 days Tourist Visa. Soon my time will be over, but I would like to stay longer. Can I go to Belize or the US for a day or two and come back? Would I be allowed in again and get a new tourist Visa or will I have to wait for a longer period till I can come back in? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Best
> Steve


You can leave the country through any border and turn around and come back in and obtain a new Tourist Permit (not actually a visa). I don't believe there is any minimum to the length of time you have to remain outside of Mexico. At the border crossing I am most familiar with, Tijuana, there is a separate Migración office for departing and arriving. There, I suspect you would have no problem checking out of Mexico, crossing to the entrance side and reentering Mexico immediately. At other exit/entrance points it might be a good idea to ask Migración how long you have to remain out of Mexico before obtaining a new Tourist Permit.


----------



## junah (Mar 19, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> Yes. You really don't have to stay long. You can return the same day and get a new 180 day tourist permit.



Thanks guys, but I am still a bit uncertain. The reason is that I read that this was possible years ago, but not anymore, due to a new law that started in 2010. Obviously an Imigration official at the border can see my entries and exits in the computer. Can I be sure they let me in again?
Thanks for any help.
Junah


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.

But if that happens, can't you just say, "Oh, sorry. How long do I need to be out of the country?" and then spend that length of time across the border?


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

junah said:


> Thanks guys, but I am still a bit uncertain. The reason is that I read that this was possible years ago, but not anymore, due to a new law that started in 2010. Obviously an Imigration official at the border can see my entries and exits in the computer. Can I be sure they let me in again?
> Thanks for any help.
> Junah


Like many things in Mexico, it might come down to what kind of a morning your agent is having on the day you cross, but I have been coming down since 2001, and living here since mid 2011, and I saw very little difference during and after 2010. The tourist permit is used to try to keep an approximate grip on how many tourists are in country at any giving time, what their choice of travel modes and destinations are, etc. It entitles you to absolutely nothing in the way of benefits afforded those with more permanent status. Mexican tourism is still suffering due to bad press in areas that wish to improve their own tourism, so, a personal opinion thrown in here, if an agent at the border begins refusing to issue tourist permits because the tourist want to spend too much time (and money) in Mexico, my guess is that someone would give him a quick counsel involving the importance of tourist dollars. If there is a minimum exit stay written down somewhere, it has to be one of the most obscure and certainly the least enforced regs in the country.


----------



## junah (Mar 19, 2012)

Really appreciate it guys. So does that mean that it's most likely that I won't encounter any problems. I mean basically I (or any other person) could live all year round in Mexico with leaving only 1 day (1 time). Sounds pretty easy to me. Too easy? Am I wrong?
Thanks
Junah


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

junah said:


> Thanks guys, but I am still a bit uncertain. The reason is that I read that this was possible years ago, but not anymore, due to a new law that started in 2010. Obviously an Imigration official at the border can see my entries and exits in the computer. Can I be sure they let me in again?
> Thanks for any help.
> Junah


On this forum, you will get the opinion of fellow posters. Often these opinions are based on much experience. But they are still just opinions. To get a more definitive answer you have to talk to the government agency involved, in this case Migración. And, in Mexico, rules and regulations are often interpreted or understood differently by different officials. So to really get the answer you want, you have to go to the office where you will be leaving and returning. No one else will be able to give you the assurance you are seeking. 

Having said all that, you will be fine. There are lots of people who live full-time for years in Mexico on a tourist permit, just making semi-annual trips to the border. Either they don't have the income or job to qualify for a visa or they prefer the simplicity of avoiding the annual documentation rigamarole required to get a visa.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

junah said:


> Really appreciate it guys. So does that mean that it's most likely that I won't encounter any problems. I mean basically I (or any other person) could live all year round in Mexico with leaving only 1 day (1 time). Sounds pretty easy to me. Too easy? Am I wrong?
> Thanks
> Junah


Many do this. Every 180 days, or so, they head to the border to get a new FMM. However, it's a dice roll. You never know when you might get refused by Migration as they want you to apply for a visa good for a year.


----------



## junah (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks again, I will report when I get (hopefully) back from my border run.
Junah


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

junah said:


> ... could live all year round in Mexico with leaving only 1 day (1 time). ...


I can't resist the urge to be pedantic. Actually it is 2 days (2 times) each year. But, to be even more pedantic, it is only a 180 day permit, not a six month permit. So it really works out to 69 times every 34 years, assuming you wait until the very last day on every permit.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> I can't resist the urge to be pedantic. Actually it is 2 days (2 times) each year. But, to be even more pedantic, it is only a 180 day permit, not a six month permit. So it really works out to 69 times every 34 years, assuming you wait until the very last day on every permit.


Ah, the sweet smell of pedantry in the morning.

The mom in me applauds.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I can't resist the urge to be pedantic. Actually it is 2 days (2 times) each year. But, to be even more pedantic, it is only a 180 day permit, not a six month permit. So it really works out to 69 times every 34 years, assuming you wait until the very last day on every permit.


I won the bet with my neighbor by betting that someone would work out the math.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I hope leap year was considered in the calculation. One day late, if crossing with a temporarily imported vehicle, and POOOOOF goes your deposit!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*My fmm*



TundraGreen said:


> I can't resist the urge to be pedantic. Actually it is 2 days (2 times) each year. But, to be even more pedantic, it is only a 180 day permit, not a six month permit. So it really works out to 69 times every 34 years, assuming you wait until the very last day on every permit.


Having turned in my last FMM after JUST 3 months when going back to San Diego lately I now feel naked with no FMM card in my wallet when going to Mexicali for a week or so after the 3rd. night. The 72 hour "rule" is haunting me in the free zone. LOL

Thanks everyone? LOL


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> I hope leap year was considered in the calculation. One day late, if crossing with a temporarily imported vehicle, and POOOOOF goes your deposit!


Ignoring leap year, it is 73 times every 36 years. Including leap year, it is approximately 69.6 times every 34.3 years.


----------



## truetamara (Mar 23, 2012)

My husband just went to Belize to get a new 6 month Visa for Mexico. They were refusing to let him in the country because he was only going to get a new Mexico Visa. This was a 4:00 am so he asked to speak with the boss. She also said that they would not let him in the country. He told her that he had an appointment with a realtor the next day (which was true), and that he wanted to look at some more properties there. Eventually, she agreed to let him in, and told him that he would end up going to court if he tried to get back into Mexico in less than 72 hours.




junah said:


> Guys,
> Hope someone can help me out here. I am currenly here in Mexico/Playa on a 180 days Tourist Visa. Soon my time will be over, but I would like to stay longer. Can I go to Belize or the US for a day or two and come back? Would I be allowed in again and get a new tourist Visa or will I have to wait for a longer period till I can come back in? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Best
> Steve


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Given the thread title, New Tourist Visa, I found the article in Friday's The News very interesting. In the article labeled "Deputies Urge to Publish Guidelines for Migration Law" it said that led by PAN, deputies from all parties demanded that the federal government bureaucracy issue as soon as possible, regulations for applying operational rules of the Migration Law. Now focus was on transient migrants but article pointed out that the deadline stipulated was 26 November 2011 for all of the new rules and to date nothing has happened.
Not sure if bureaucracy going into hibernation or just looking for new jobs given the expected PAN to PRI change.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> . . . article pointed out that the deadline stipulated was 26 November 2011 for all of the new rules and to date nothing has happened.
> Not sure if bureaucracy going into hibernation or just looking for new jobs given the expected PAN to PRI change.


That's a definite possibility. Nuts! I was hoping the new rules would be in place by the time I go next month to renew my visa.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

When I am in the States, I live in McAllen, a few miles from the Reynosa bridge. I used to take the bus home from Mexico,then drive back to the border and get a new FMT.

Once, the official said I had to wait three days to get a new one. So, after that, I turned in my FMT when I left, and waited a while, which meant two trips to the border in some cases.

Still, I also know a man who crosses, stays somewhere over night, then comes back in. This is another example of the rules being what the person across the desk says they are.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> That's a definite possibility. Nuts! I was hoping the new rules would be in place by the time I go next month to renew my visa.


I was hoping the new rules would have been in place when I renewed in February. Now I am hoping the will be in place when I renew next February. Or the February after that. :confused2:


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I can't resist the urge to be pedantic. Actually it is 2 days (2 times) each year. But, to be even more pedantic, it is only a 180 day permit, not a six month permit. So it really works out to 69 times every 34 years, assuming you wait until the very last day on every permit.


 Folks, here he is - a candidate for #2 Curmudgeon! :clap2:

_“A keen sense of humor helps us to overlook the unbecoming, understand the unconventional, tolerate the unpleasant, overcome the unexpected, and outlast the unbearable_” - Billy Graham


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

When I got my visa a couple weeks ago in San Miguel de Allende I asked if there was any idea when the new regulations would be implemented and was told (I quote) "olvidalo" (forget about it).

Like TundraGreen says, maybe next year.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

Cool! I can live with the present rules, though it is tempting to get a different status, since my wife is Mexican, when the new rules come in.


----------



## tdemex (Aug 2, 2011)

*Laredo*



TundraGreen said:


> On this forum, you will get the opinion of fellow posters. Often these opinions are based on much experience. But they are still just opinions. To get a more definitive answer you have to talk to the government agency involved, in this case Migración. And, in Mexico, rules and regulations are often interpreted or understood differently by different officials. So to really get the answer you want, you have to go to the office where you will be leaving and returning. No one else will be able to give you the assurance you are seeking.
> 
> Having said all that, you will be fine. There are lots of people who live full-time for years in Mexico on a tourist permit, just making semi-annual trips to the border. Either they don't have the income or job to qualify for a visa or they prefer the simplicity of avoiding the annual documentation rigamarole required to get a visa.


I left Laredo one day and tried to recross and get a new visa. I was told you are supposed to stay out for 24 hrs.... Being a resourceful ****** and knowing their computers seem to only care about cars, I went down to a different bridge and got a visa there.... that was about 4 years ago....nothing ever came of it....


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

The first time I returned to the US at Laredo I turned in my FMM and car permit and the official issued me a new one and told me not to put the sticker on my car until I was out of Mexico. This was around 2 AM and no one else in line so we had a nice chat.
The second trip the official told me I could not re enter until the next day, mostly so the paperwork for the car deposit would go through. The trips were in late 2011 and early 2012. I smiled a lot and was friendly and I think that goes a long way.


----------



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

Tried that once and when i was getting passport stamped upon entry the guy pointed out that i just left the day before and was here for 180 days bla bla

Got through in the end ...

After that i decided better get the yearly visa which was intended for multiple entry / exits.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

anoutlaw said:


> Tried that once and when i was getting passport stamped upon entry the guy pointed out that i just left the day before and was here for 180 days bla bla
> 
> Got through in the end ...
> 
> After that i decided better get the yearly visa which was intended for multiple entry / exits.


In the end, following the rules (as annoying as they can be) can make your life easier.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> In the end, following the rules (as annoying as they can be) can make your life easier.


Following the rules IS the only way to go so long as the border people do the same. And the who knows when the rules will change? The best advise is to "take each day, one day at a time" and let the rest take care of its self.:eyebrows:


----------



## tdemex (Aug 2, 2011)

*1 year visa?*



anoutlaw said:


> Tried that once and when i was getting passport stamped upon entry the guy pointed out that i just left the day before and was here for 180 days bla bla
> 
> Got through in the end ...
> 
> After that i decided better get the yearly visa which was intended for multiple entry / exits.


Is a 1 year visa new? I'd never heard of one, except the FM-3.....


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

tdemex said:


> Is a 1 year visa new? I'd never heard of one, except the FM-3.....


The old FM2 and FM3 were one year visas.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

FMM is used for multiple purposes, including a 180 day tourist permit.
Inmigrante Visa (old FM2) is good for 5 years, but must be renewed each year.
No-inmigrante Visa (old FM3) " " " " "
Inmigrado, after 5 years on Inmigrante, is good indefinitely and need not be renewed.


----------



## Mexjewel (Sep 12, 2011)

*Visa?*



junah said:


> Thanks guys, but I am still a bit uncertain. The reason is that I read that this was possible years ago, but not anymore, due to a new law that started in 2010. Obviously an Imigration official at the border can see my entries and exits in the computer. Can I be sure they let me in again?
> Thanks for any help.
> Junah


what's with needing a visa? I have been living in TJ for over 10 years without a visa. The Mexican government would love 10% of my social security, I'm sure. But no one checks my papers when I re-enter. If they did, they'd discover a tourist entering MX for a visit!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Mexjewel said:


> what's with needing a visa? I have been living in TJ for over 10 years without a visa. The Mexican government would love 10% of my social security, I'm sure. But no one checks my papers when I re-enter. If they did, they'd discover a tourist entering MX for a visit!


I believe living in Tijuana lets you get around the rules. If you were living in Tijuana as a legal resident, the Mexican government would not take any percent of your Social Security. Living in Mexico City with an FM3, I only pay taxes on the money I earn as an English teacher.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Mexjewel said:


> what's with needing a visa? I have been living in TJ for over 10 years without a visa. The Mexican government would love 10% of my social security, I'm sure. But no one checks my papers when I re-enter. If they did, they'd discover a tourist entering MX for a visit!


It's probably better to actually know the laws, and how they pertain to yourself, before you start making statements about how you are getting around them.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> It's probably better to actually know the laws, and how they pertain to yourself, before you start making statements about how you are getting around them.


Agreed! Apart from problems Mexjewel may run into later on, comments like hers about not needing a visa to live in Mexico, or at least in Tijuana, may cause big problems for newbie expats who are not planning to live so close to the border.


----------

